# Sighting In Gun



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am 14 years old and have been squirrel hunting for a few years now and i recently bought a Daisy Powerline 1000 and it has rear windage and elevation sights and i have not been able to get it to shoot consistant groops and i have tried various settings and havent had any results can u give me some advice


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

try different brands of pellets for example, gamo raptors, gamo rockets, copperheads, all brands and types like pointed and such.

you will be suprised that one brands pointed pellets may shoot better than other brands pointed


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Brower has a good idea , If you have a friend that might have different ammo than you are shooting try that it may save you some money. Pellets are not that much, but it might help from buying so many different pellets. That is if your friends don't mind sharing


----------

